# Critical Visa From India



## mrpprakash28 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I am planning to apply for Critical Skill Visa from India. I got the Following Docs.

1. SAQA
2. Membership Certificate from IITPSA
3. Membership Card from IITPSA
4. Certificate of Confirmation of Skills and Post Qualification Experience from IITPSA

I have below Questions: 

1. What other Documents should i submit for the Visa 
2. How much is the Visa Fee
3. Which Embassy shell i submit Delhi/Mumbai

may i know any one who recently applied and got the visa.

Regards
Prakash


----------

